# My first teespring campaign



## sonumittu (Jan 22, 2014)

Guys, 
Its my first teespring campaign and I am excited about it.Check this  awesome tee 
Will it sell?


----------



## Fuzzyfreak (Sep 24, 2013)

sonumittu said:


> Guys,
> Its my first teespring campaign and I am excited about it.Check this  awesome tee


 Send us a link please! Otherwise, we are not looking or typing anything beyond helpful information. good luck!


----------



## sonumittu (Jan 22, 2014)

Fuzzyfreak said:


> Send us a link please! Otherwise, we are not looking or typing anything beyond helpful information. good luck!


Awesome tees


----------



## Fuzzyfreak (Sep 24, 2013)

sonumittu said:


> Awesome tees


 Now you got it! that's what we want to see and get to without too much effort. Great job there, good looking print but alas I'm not going to buy one. Sorry I am not into that kind of simplicity. I am sure you should sell a bunch of them with the right marketing package! Love it dude!


----------



## Fuzzyfreak (Sep 24, 2013)

sonumittu said:


> Awesome tees


 Sorry I cant show you my work, I am under a ton of contracts and I am sure you own some of them anyway! Keep up the good work!


----------



## sonumittu (Jan 22, 2014)

Fuzzyfreak said:


> Sorry I cant show you my work, I am under a ton of contracts and I am sure you own some of them anyway! Keep up the good work!


Thanks buddy, I will keep you posted with more of my designs.


----------



## Fuzzyfreak (Sep 24, 2013)

sonumittu said:


> Thanks buddy, I will keep you posted with more of my designs.


 Thats awsome that you are going to do this and as the hollidays come and go, you should be thinking 3 months ahead of them to release all of the new ideas you have. I _have to work 1 year ahead and guess what the trend is going to be for the following year is going to be! If I miss it than I'm a bit screwed at this level._


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Good luck reaching the 50 mark ? I for one don't see it... Try pushin the envolpe some


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Just a small thing, I noticed your description of the shirt say's Hanes tagless, but shows a tag. I hope you sell quite a few, cool design.


----------



## DublinDan (Apr 24, 2015)

Just wondering, which is best teespring, spreadshirt.com or theprintful.com as I have a few designs made up ready to go ??


----------



## mrcabdriver1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Campaign is down due to content.


----------



## mrcabdriver1 (Jul 25, 2016)

really old post no wonder its down.


----------

